# Hobo The Starved German Shepherd



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I picked up a paper on the train today on my way home from work what I saw made me feel outraged like not many things before.

Has anyone read this article?

Cruel dog owner who starved German Shepherd Hobo to the point on death banned from owning pets for 25 years 

A cruel dog owner whose German Shepherd lost more than half his body weight and was days away from death has been banned from owning an animal for 25 years.
Joy Battison starved Hobo to the point where his weight plummeted to 40lbs.
Covered in mange, suffering from severe malnutrition and with claws so long he couldn't walk Hobo was given just three days to live.
But Hobo has fought back and the 12-year-old now faces the new year with a spring in his paws happy in his new home with animal-lover owners Peter and Val Butcher.
Yesterday 56-year-old Battison was banned from owning another animal for 25 years and was also given a 12-month supervision order.
She admitted causing unnecessary suffering to an animal when she faced Northhampton Magistrates Court after initially denying to vets that she was Hobo's owner.

How Hobo came to be dropped off at the PDSA Pet Aid Hospital in Northampton in such a terrible condition last summer remains unclear.

You can read the full atricle here:
Cruel dog owner who starved German Shepherd Hobo to brink of death banned from owning pets for 25 years | Mail Online

I am honestly struggling to find words for cruelty like this and I can only wish the same upon the person who caused this innocent animal to suffer like this!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg.omg...:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I read it in the sun on Saturday - I could not bear to look at the picture - I don't think I have ever seem such a thin dog - how on eather these people that are left to pick up the pieces cope - I'm never know - if it were I they would have locked me up and thrown away the key by now . I would have had to plead insantity because I'm sure I would have killed someone!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG OMG This is sooooo AWFUL they should be banned for LIFE!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

OOMG THAT IS OUTRAGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

wow how can anyone let their dog suffre like that 

they must be out of their head!! !

she should have gone to jail1!!!!!!!!!:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> OMG OMG This is sooooo AWFUL they should be banned for LIFE!


And the bloody rest!!!!!!:cursing:


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I also think a jail sentence and a ban for life would be the minimum for something like this!
Surely you can't be mentally fit if you allow this to happen to a living creature!!!!!
I can't get over it!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I read that on petstreet a wee while ago was sad to see him like a mummy corpes... ..but now i thinks hes doing really well a joy yo see it!....


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

It's unjust that this person did not receive a prison sentence!

I saw Hobo on "This Morning" today with Philip and Fern. Hobo looked so much better and thank god there are animal lovers there to help.


----------



## 123em123 (Jan 11, 2009)

I feel so angry at how someone can ever cause so much pain. I just wish that the monster who did this would had gone to prison for a long time. I am so relieved Hobo's in a happy home now.

God bless that little fellow.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

words aren`t enough for what that woman is,
that is just disgusting,I`m so glad he`s better now and is in a safe loving home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Spudlover said:


> I picked up a paper on the train today on my way home from work what I saw made me feel outraged like not many things before.
> 
> Has anyone read this article?
> 
> ...


OMG - I simply don't have the words - well, I do... but I'd be banned... 

How anyone can do this is beyond me. That poor dog... I've never seen one look so bad - he's literally skin and bone.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

its disgusting, i will never understand why people do this to their pets, it makes me very upset and angry, name and shame, the photo and the culprits face on the front of every paper

'look what i did to my dog/ cat'

im glad hobo is getting better now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They had this dog on the programe "this morning", last week i think it was..
The good news is, he has got a new home and he looks great..they think he is about 12years old..
The "thing" that did this to him should be hung drawn and quarterd...PURE EVIL*


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

The saddest thing is that cases like this are the tip of the iceberg, how many more ae suffering without coming to light?


----------

